# Cold Weather Tips



## kb2012 (Nov 26, 2016)

Good Afternoon,

I recently got the wonderful news that I'll be heading to Marine Corps OCS this winter. I'm wondering if any of you have any cold weather tips for training or while I'm there. Most of what I find online is about getting the right gear (socks, layers, etc). I've recently been PTing with minimal layering in an effort to acclimate my body to colder temperatures and wearing less layers during the day as well. Is there anything that helped one of you survive a particular cold weather training evolution?

Respectfully,
Kevin B.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 26, 2016)

I haven't been to OCS but I bet it's not much different from boot in that you don't get to pick and choose what layers you wear.  Don't be the guy that gets caught wearing a sweatshirt under your cammies unless told to do so (especially true for OCS since it is peer evaluations that will determine your future). Don't wear more than one pairs of socks at a time as that will fuck up your feet. Don't wear layers on a hump if given the choice. Once you step off you will sweat and hate yourself for the next 50 minutes. At the end of the day, your instructors will not let you freeze to death.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2016)

I will only add that you should wear a polypropylene liner sock under a quality wool sock. I prefer smart wool but everyone has their favorites. Fix your feet first!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I will only add that you should wear a polypropylene liner sock under a quality wool sock. I prefer smart wool but everyone has their favorites. Fix your feet first!



Yep!  What a difference this makes for anti-blister control!

To add....this may be the only time I disagree with @Teufel on this board, but Darn Tough makes a military sock without the color contrasts, highly HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## Etype (Nov 26, 2016)

I wear Russel Athletic socks from Wal Mart.

All the time.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 27, 2016)

Unless they moved Marine OCS over Thanksgiving, it's here in Quantico.  It doesn't get that cold.  I'd be more worried about failing a test than being cold.

The staff will make sure you wear enough clothes so you don't get hypothermia.


----------



## CQB (Nov 27, 2016)

Loose & layered clothing: basic rule. Thermals can lighten what you can carry & core temperature is important. 
Remember there's no bad weather, only bad clothing.


----------



## kb2012 (Nov 27, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I will only add that you should wear a polypropylene liner sock under a quality wool sock. I prefer smart wool but everyone has their favorites. Fix your feet first!


The socks I bought are a mix of polypropylene, nylon and spandex. Will these produce the desired effect you stated above or should I still wear a liner?


----------



## Teufel (Nov 27, 2016)

kb2012 said:


> The socks I bought are a mix of polypropylene, nylon and spandex. Will these produce the desired effect you stated above or should I still wear a liner?



Like I said polypropylene liner and wool socks.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 27, 2016)

Taking off layers to change socks, underwear, tshirts, etc in cold weather has a bit of a suck factor to it - don't let the discomfort get in the way of taking care of shit that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2016)

If you get wet, use the first opportunity you get to dry out.  Even if you just switch out for dry layers .


----------



## Queeg (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't know how accustomed OP is to outdoor winter activities, but taking regular shits and keeping that lower intestine empty helps keep you warm because the body doesn't have to expend calories maintaining those poops at body temperature.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## kb2012 (Nov 28, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> If you get wet, use the first opportunity you get to dry out.  Even if you just switch out for dry layers .


I know for certain there will be a few events where I will get wet. If not allowed to change into dry clothes immediately, how do you suggest avoiding the effects of wet clothing? Wear less layers so there's less clothing to hold water to me? Stay active and try to keep my body as warm as possible?


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 28, 2016)

0699 said:


> Unless they moved Marine OCS over Thanksgiving, it's here in Quantico.  It doesn't get that cold.  I'd be more worried about failing a test than being cold.
> 
> The staff will make sure you wear enough clothes so you don't get hypothermia.



It doesn't have to be too cold for the Quigley to absolutely suck....


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2016)

kb2012 said:


> I know for certain there will be a few events where I will get wet. If not allowed to change into dry clothes immediately, how do you suggest avoiding the effects of wet clothing? Wear less layers so there's less clothing to hold water to me? Stay active and try to keep my body as warm as possible?



Wear layer's, remove layers as you become active to compensate for body temperature increase.  If you then get sweaty, if activity level drops and you can't change out; put layers back on. You're lucky modern combat clothing is designed for this.  And you're right about keeping moving, doing some burpees, marching on the spot, push-ups, etc.; key is keeping blood flowing to extremities.  

And I'm sure some of the lessons you'll have before heading out into the cold will be on this exact subject .


----------



## 0699 (Nov 28, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> It doesn't have to be too cold for the Quigley to absolutely suck....


I'm sure you know better than I do.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 28, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Wear layer's, remove layers as you become active to compensate for body temperature increase.  If you then get sweaty, if activity level drops and you can't change out; put layers back on. You're lucky modern combat clothing is designed for this.  And you're right about keeping moving, doing some burpees, marching on the spot, push-ups, etc.; key is keeping blood flowing to extremities.
> 
> And I'm sure some of the lessons you'll have before heading out into the cold will be on this exact subject .



Agree.  And sometimes you just have to suck it the fuck up.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2016)

0699 said:


> Unless they moved Marine OCS over Thanksgiving, it's here in Quantico.  It doesn't get that cold.  I'd be more worried about failing a test than being cold.
> 
> The staff will make sure you wear enough clothes so you don't get hypothermia.



I had a winter IOC class and froze my nuts off.  Sure it's not Maine or Minnesota but it still gets cold.  I hated how the temperature hovered just above freezing in the afternoon while it was raining and dropped below freezing in the evening. 

I went to the Naval Academy so I don't know what you are allowed to use at OCS.  Cotton has a poor warmth to weight ratio and doesn't keep you warm when wet.  Wool is the way to go.  I prefer smart wool merino wool or patagonia capilene base layers.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2016)

The good old days before gortex and polypropylene were fun.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2016)

to reiterate some others on this sight.....Darn Tough smart wool socks. 

Darn Tough Boot Socks   Ranger Joes

Men's Hike/Trek


----------



## pardus (Nov 28, 2016)

0699 said:


> I'd be more worried about failing a test than being cold.



Exactly.



RackMaster said:


> The good old days before gortex and polypropylene were fun.



Yep, and yet we somehow miraculously survived, as did millions of our forebears did before us.

@kb2012 I understand your question and concern. But trust me, cold is the last of your concerns. You'll have lots of nice issue kit to keep you warm, and you'll be exercising so much that you'll be removing a lot of it. 
Take lots of foot powder and changes of socks. You'll be OK.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2016)

One of the biggest cold weather "injuries" I've seen is a lack of heart. Sure, that doesn't stop hypothermia, but once they go down the path of  thinking how bad life is, they rarely go back. It sucks and guys bitch, but that's a different animal from focusing on your misery. Once the cold, wet, whatever becomes your focus, you're done. If it isn't life-threatening, "take the pain" and drive on.


----------



## kb2012 (Nov 28, 2016)

pardus said:


> Exactly.
> @kb2012 I understand your question and concern. But trust me, cold is the last of your concerns. You'll have lots of nice issue kit to keep you warm, and you'll be exercising so much that you'll be removing a lot of it.
> Take lots of foot powder and changes of socks. You'll be OK.



Thanks. I'm from the south and don't get much experience with cold weather training so I just want to make sure I'm prepared for it.



Freefalling said:


> One of the biggest cold weather "injuries" I've seen is a lack of heart. Sure, that doesn't stop hypothermia, but once they go down the path of  thinking how bad life is, they rarely go back. It sucks and guys bitch, but that's a different animal from focusing on your misery. Once the cold, wet, whatever becomes your focus, you're done. If it isn't life-threatening, "take the pain" and drive on.



I've been after this for way too long to give up. Heart won't be an issue.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2016)

kb2012 said:


> I've been after this for way too long to give up. Heart won't be an issue.



I wish you the best of success, but every time  I read someone say something like that, I am brought back to one of my favorite jungle survival documentaries:


----------



## gafkiwi (Nov 29, 2016)

Be it cold, hot or somewhere in between, one of the biggest jungle tips taught to me was having your personal admin squared or "keeping your shit in one sock". Take that extra bit of time to make sure your stuff is squared before bedding down i.e. getting your shelter sorted, wet kit off and dry kit on, feet check and kit is checked, prepped and stowed for the next task. 
Recruits, soldiers under training and Officer Cadets can be pretty notorious for switching off when it gets cold. Things like bedding down with warm or wet kit still on when there isn't a tactical reason to do so and wonder why they can't get warm. That generally starts the snow ball rolling down hill for them. Keep that stuff in check and you'll be taught everything else you need to know.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 29, 2016)

I have nothing to add on Cold weather tips however I see a lot of people like Darn tough socks on this post (as do I) FWIW they are on sale on this website Darn Tough Socks - Mens Hiking Micro Crew Cushion Socks ...


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 29, 2016)

The humidity at Quantico is far worse then the cold.  It _can_ be cold, real cold, but not like Arctic cold.  Wear what they give you, embrace the suck, and drive on.  I would much rather deal with the cold that the heat and humidity.  That's one reason I went to boot in winter at Great Lakes.


----------



## kb2012 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I wish you the best of success, but every time  I read someone say something like that, I am brought back to one of my favorite jungle documentaries:



Understood. I'm not jaded enough to think I'm too tough to be intimidate or doubtful while I'm there, I'm just confident that I'll keep my eye on the prize. But I do understand where you're coming from and will keep that in mind. 



gafkiwi said:


> Be it cold, hot or somewhere in between, one of the biggest jungle tips taught to me was having your personal admin squared or "keeping your shit in one sock". Take that extra bit of time to make sure your stuff is squared before bedding down i.e. getting your shelter sorted, wet kit off and dry kit on, feet check and kit is checked, prepped and stowed for the next task.
> Recruits, soldiers under training and Officer Cadets can be pretty notorious for switching off when it gets cold. Things like bedding down with warm or wet kit still on when there isn't a tactical reason to do so and wonder why they can't get warm. That generally starts the snow ball rolling down hill for them. Keep that stuff in check and you'll be taught everything else you need to know.



Thank you for that. 



JustMe said:


> I have nothing to add on Cold weather tips however I see a lot of people like Darn tough socks on this post (as do I) FWIW they are on sale on this website Darn Tough Socks - Mens Hiking Micro Crew Cushion Socks ...



I've heard those are really good. Before I posted this thread though, I ordered a few pairs of Fox River socks on recommendation from a friend. If those don't work for me, I will look into Darn Tough. 



Devildoc said:


> The humidity at Quantico is far worse then the cold.  It _can_ be cold, real cold, but not like Arctic cold.  Wear what they give you, embrace the suck, and drive on.  I would much rather deal with the cold that the heat and humidity.  That's one reason I went to boot in winter at Great Lakes.



That was my intention. I always preferred PT in the cold because your body warms up and it's evens out the cold, but in the summer it just keeps getting hotter. However, cold for me is like 50 degrees.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I grew up in Upstate NY. My biggest problem was keeping my feet warm. When they were cold, everything else seemed to take a back seat.
> 
> Skeletal muscle use will keep you warm, so do it voluntarily. If you use don't your muscles on your own, your body will step in and do it for you with shivering. Fine motor and some not so fine motor skills will be impossible once you start shivering.



I can't highlight proper footcare in the cold enough.  I'd fill my ruck with extra socks before any snivel kit and are especially important in high humidity and hovering around freezing.  When it's warmer and you're active, you may not feel the dampness.  But once it dips below freezing, those boots and socks become blocks of ice.  Wool keeps you warm even when wet.  And if it's below freezing, you can hang wet socks or clothing off your ruck to dry.  The water will freeze and sublimate into water vapour or you can "ring out" the ice.i


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 29, 2016)

[Q


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Yeah, you've hit the nail on the head. There is a lot of focus and money spent on items like parkas, and overalls to keep you warm there. Meanwhile inside your boots, your feet get cold, really cold; for a while. Later on, when the boots come off, you are looking at feet and toes that have frozen. Maybe after a lot of work to get the feet warmed up, and blood flowing again, you'll be good for the next day. I've seen boots and socks come off, only to reveal black toes, and feet so pale you could almost shine light thru them.
> 
> I like cotton for towels and wash cloths, and T-shirts in the summer. Like you said, wool is an important element in layered garments for cold temps.



I've been very lucky over the years to survive without any serious frostbite.  But I know many that have lost digits and it doesn't need to be extremely cold for it to happen.  The +10C to -10C temperature range can be the most dangerous and I think it's mostly due to complacency.  

I'm a big fan of modern clothing, poly pro and anything waterproof/breathable but certain conditions just need wool and natural fur.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 29, 2016)

Holy fuck.

Dude.  I work on Quantico and I live close enough to hear them blowing shit up.

1) It does NOT get that cold here.  You may FEEL cold, but before you are in danger of going hypothermic the instructors will straighten things out.  You will be issued plenty of snivel gear if you are here in the colder months.

2) Don't be that guy that brings all kinds of cool-guy shit to OCS.  One of three things will happen; you'll have to get rid of it, you'll draw the instructor's attention to yourself, or you'll get the group in trouble.  If they give you a list of shit to bring, bring what's on the list.  No more and no less.  Your OSO should give you that list.

3) Thousands of candidates made it through OCS, TBS, and IOC before Al Gore invented the internet.  Don't fucking over think this.  I guarantee you that the time you're spending on the internet asking questions, reading answers, and researching gear would be better spent PTing, drinking beer, or having sex.


Devildoc said:


> The humidity at Quantico is far worse then the cold.


Spot on.  The heat will punish you faster here than the cold.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I can't highlight proper footcare in the cold enough.  I'd fill my ruck with extra socks before any snivel kit and are especially important in high humidity and hovering around freezing.  When it's warmer and you're active, you may not feel the dampness.  But once it dips below freezing, those boots and socks become blocks of ice.  Wool keeps you warm even when wet.  And if it's below freezing, you can hang wet socks or clothing off your ruck to dry.  The water will freeze and sublimate into water vapour or you can "ring out" the ice.i



Dose your socks with anti freeze before any outdoor activities in cold weather to keep them from freezing.

Mod note.What follows was ETA by OP::-":-":-"


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Dose your socks with anti freeze before any outdoor activities in cold weather to keep them from freezing.



I'll pass, dermal ingestion can lead to toxicity. I can suck it up long enough until time presents itself to put dry socks on.  I spend 2/3 of the year in near freezing or below temps and haven't lost a toe yet.

ATSDR - Public Health Statement: Ethylene Glycol


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I'll pass, dermal ingestion can lead to toxicity. I can suck it up long enough until time presents itself to put dry socks on.  I spend 2/3 of the year in near freezing or below temps and haven't lost a toe yet.
> 
> ATSDR - Public Health Statement: Ethylene Glycol



:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> :wall::wall::wall:



I spent over 12 years in the Canuckistani Army, I know how to operate in extreme cold; including arctic conditions.  And "tricks" like yours are not necessary and do nothing but damage the actual effectiveness of the materials used.  I'm not in the Army anymore and don't need to suffer in the weather.

But hey, if it works for you; go for it.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 17365
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:



Next time use a smiley or something, otherwise your comment appears serious and stupid.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Next time use a smiley or something, otherwise your comment appears serious and stupid.



I guess when something is so far fetched I didn't think it was warranted.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 29, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I guess when something is so far fetched I didn't think it was warranted.


You underestimate how stupid people can be.  Remember, even deodorant needs warning labels.


----------



## kb2012 (Nov 29, 2016)

0699 said:


> Holy fuck.
> 2) Don't be that guy that brings all kinds of cool-guy shit to OCS.  One of three things will happen; you'll have to get rid of it, you'll draw the instructor's attention to yourself, or you'll get the group in trouble.  If they give you a list of shit to bring, bring what's on the list.  No more and no less.  Your OSO should give you that list.



The only extra stuff I'm bringing is some of the stuff recommended here: OCS Packing List | OCS Blog
Extra white tape, red headlamp, laundry markets, clear tape for lamination, and Rite in the Rain notebooks. I can't imagine I'll get in trouble for bringing these things if OCS graduates recommend bringing them with you.


----------



## gafkiwi (Nov 29, 2016)

medicchick said:


> You underestimate how stupid people can be.  Remember, even deodorant needs warning labels.



There's probably a few young guys who aren't on the forum right now because they are currently in their parents garage soaking their socks in anti freeze as we speak.....
The kind of guys who once they get in you send them to the CQ to uplift a can of camouflage spray paint or a long weight.


----------



## JohnBender (Dec 8, 2016)

At the time of posting this, my vetting has not yet been pushed through so I apologize if what I say needs to be put on hold until that comes through but:

As a former Marine Grunt who has woken up and had to crack the ice off of himself more than a few times, and as one who spent the better part of a month sleeping on the ground in Korea in December, I have a few suggestions. 

I am surprised no one has said this before but: Do not sleep with your boots on. Sure, you may think - I'll keep my feet warm as I sleep. You would be making a crucial error. I learned the hard way. As a young Lance Corporal in my umpteenth day in the field, I decided it was too cold to take my boots off as I laid down, and that somehow that was a good idea. I woke up and tried to stand, but could not. I was walking around like a baby deer with cement shoes on for almost two hours, and fell over more than once because my feet were near frostbitten. The pain I felt when I regained feeling in my legs was worse than any shiver...Luckily my platoon was very understanding, and allowed me to rest and regain my strength... and by that I mean, no one gave a shit and I had to pack up and hump out as fast as anyone. Sleep with socks on at most, and change them out in the morning. I used to stick my morning pair of socks in my crotch as I slept and first thing in the morning I would put on a nice, fresh pair of field-crotch socks. Don't use socks you have worn earlier in the field op this way, it's a great way of getting dick-itch from the nearly 100 percent chance that you have athletes foot from the showers of OCS. But I digress...

Change your socks a lot. This has been talked about. I am also a fan of the pantyhose/neoprene/lady's stockings under socks, but knowing your feet and what they respond to best is better than the promises of any high-speed sock label. 

Humping with layers is a good way to get a thermometer in your ass in front of your peers. 

Don't wear your fleece cap underneath your kevlar if you're going to be physically active. It probably won't drop you like a layer of polypro on a 20k would, but it still sucks. It also, in my opinion, looks and feels dumb. 

As for staying warm... I have the best piece of advice for you, but it is hard to do before you have to do it:

Lean into the suck. OCS will suck, and though it will likely look like a cake walk to you later in your career, it will still suck at the time. Fighting that suck is what makes you pay attention to how much something sucks - makes you shiver extra hard, and is a good path to what makes you lose heart. You always hear that phrase "embrace the suck" for a reason. When you start to feel miserable - and you will feel miserable - don't fight it. That does not mean layer yourself in a false sense of motivation, which is duct tape on gun shot wound. What I mean is: Just stop trying to find little ways of being happy/comfortable/warm. Understand on an intrinsic level that this is going to suck and let go. The ability to enjoy misery will be your biggest friend in many cases, depending on the career path you follow. Bitch, moan, complain all you want but the moment you start looking for any and every way to stop the suck, you lose focus on what you are doing. Few if not no one can do that 24 hours a day forever, but it is a mentality that you can foster. 

One more thing: Take comfort in your fellow...cadets? I know that OCS is more...social than regular bootcamp, so invest in being a good team member and making the most of bullshitting with the people around you. My best friend from the Corps went to OCS after our enlistment was over, and he said the first thing he noticed was how individual everyone there was. Having a laugh or a moment with your buddies can strip the cold away. 

Bonus suggestion for when you are not in the schoolhouse: There is one piece of unnecessary gear that I would never leave without in cold weather training, and that was a JetBoil. Despite what I said earlier about leaning into the suck, there is something so unbelievably amazing about a hot cup of coffee when you are frozen down to your soul. Worth the weight of a small tank, the container, and a few packs of instant coffee / The dogshit that comes in MREs.

Hope you enjoyed my novel. Good luck to you, and do not buy anything from the vendor's outside the PX, no matter how cool the family-crest shield would be!


----------



## kb2012 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for that. Especially the part about embracing the suck. That's a great perspective on it.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 9, 2016)

JohnBender said:


> There is one piece of unnecessary gear that I would never leave without in cold weather training, and that was a JetBoil. Despite what I said earlier about leaning into the suck, there is something so unbelievably amazing about a hot cup of coffee when you are frozen down to your soul. Worth the weight of a small tank, the container, and a few packs of instant coffee



Having used MSA stoves, heat tabs, hexamine, c-4, and wood fires while n the cold.... HOT LIQUIDS are GOOD ...  they raise your core temp, but alas, conditions (tactical or practical) may not allow that heat source.  If possible, a 20mil thick 16 oz bladder kept near your body(under the outer layers) will stay warm enough to warm your innards, and should be thick enough not to burst and get you wet and cold.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 9, 2016)

C
O
L
D

1. Keep it *CLEAN*. Not always possible, but dirty clothing loses its ability to trap dead air molecules. 
2. Avoid *OVERHEATING*. Like has been said before, wear your items loose and in layers. If you don't adjust your clothing before doing something strenuous because you're cold, once the activity starts, you'll begin to heat up and sweat. Sweating is not good. Once your rate of activity slows, adjust accordingly. 
3. Wear your clothing *LOOSE* and it *LAYERS*. Tight fitting clothing diminishes in it's ability to trap those dead air molecules I mentioned earlier. Layers means Outer wear - water resistant and breathable e.g. Gore-tex. Intermediate layer - Your insulating layer - Wool, Thinsulate etc. Base layer - Polypropylene, Capilene, items that breathe and have the ability to wick away moisture. Your body is like a furnace. Keeping your core warm keeps you warm. You lose heat faster if you have your head and neck exposed. Same with your hands and feet. Again, adjust what you wear according to your level of activity. Stationary or stagnant? Bundle up. Moving or working? Shed what you don't need until you feel cold and go from there. 
4. Keep it *DRY*. Self explanatory. Wool will still do its job if wet, but at a reduced level of about 50%. Keep the rest of your stuff dry as well.  

Even though you won't be in an arctic environment, you can still apply these principles. 

One other thing, don't forget to keep hydrated. Cold deadens the body's thirst mechanism. Make a conscious decision to stay hydrated.  

Learned this years ago and it still holds true to this day.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 9, 2016)

I would rank it head, hands and feet:
Head - There are sexxxy beanies out there that are super thin and covers your ears but won't interfere with comms, keeps your heat in, and doesn't make your helmet stick up any higher.  Also in head includes scarf or hoodie or neck gator, something to keep the wind off your neck.  There is a reason our Euro friends wear these....
Hands - A good set of gloves are priceless.  Hand warmers are invaluable, they also help keep electronics warm, ie cell phones or any commo stuff as well as your hands.  NFL handwarmer from some hunting store also more then worth its weight.  
Feet - Go as big as you can on socks, if you can 2 pair of socks, one thin and one huge wool one.

That's just me.....good luck!!!!


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2016)

I got a nice case of hypothermia while still in my initial training as a young fella many moons ago. Why? Ignorance.
I took heed of what I was told and have continued to take an interest in weather injuries ever since. It's a fascinating subject and a cause of evil delight for a medic.



Centermass said:


> One other thing, don't forget to keep hydrated. Cold deadens the body's thirst mechanism. Make a conscious decision to stay hydrated.
> 
> Learned this years ago and it still holds true to this day.



Great post with great tips.

One exercise I was on as an Infantryman, open landscape, 18" of snow on the ground, cold as a witch's tit, patrolling with 80+ lb rucks all day, and setting tactical harbours at night with single man hootchies (see image below).
As you may imagine it was not cosy and warm.
All of the casualties we sustained that exercise were heat injuries. Why? Because it was so cold no one was drinking, our water bottles were freezing if left untended.
One guy patrolling in front of me took a nose dive into the snow. We had to carry the fucker 5km to a road to get him medevaced. He had heatstroke and spent a week in ICU IIRC.
Keeping hydrated takes effort and sucks at times, but cannot be understated as vital.


----------



## kb2012 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thank you for all of the replies. I feel very confident dealing with the cold at this point based on all of the advice provided to me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ahhh, foot marches in the cold are so freaking awesome, until you stop.

Never ruck with cold weather gear on. Cut down on the layers until you finish movement and than layer up as soon as you stop. This is how you keep from over heating, soaking all your layers in sweat and from being the dumbass who needs to strip during a halt.

Of course this wouldn't apply to artic style weather. I'm talking it's just freezing outside, not snowing, raining, 2 foot of snow on the ground. You will not see artic weather during OCS.


----------



## Etype (Dec 10, 2016)

From everything I've heard, OCS is comparable to most other initial entry training.

- You will probably be told what to wear and when to wear it.
- You probably won't be allowed to have anything sexy.
- You will probably be watched like a hawk, at all times.


----------



## JohnBender (Dec 10, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Having used MSA stoves, heat tabs, hexamine, c-4, and wood fires while n the cold.... HOT LIQUIDS are GOOD ...  they raise your core temp, but alas, conditions (tactical or practical) may not allow that heat source.  If possible, a 20mil thick 16 oz bladder kept near your body(under the outer layers) will stay warm enough to warm your innards, and should be thick enough not to burst and get you wet and cold.



I did not know that, thank you for the tip. It seems common sense now that I read it, which is always the way. I have my old jetboil in my vehicle bag, but I'll look into a quality bladder for hikes I might do this late winter/early spring. I have a spare small camelbak bladder, but its more than twice that volume.


----------

